# Lesson Horse Contest!



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Oh, I'm SO happy that you posted this! Gosh, how I LOVE my lesson horses! I can't figure out how to post photos, so I'm gonna enter in the name classes. Is it okay that I have three horses in a name class? I hope so!

Cutest Horse Name:

Boss- Boss is an bay OTTB gelding. My own x-tra special name for him is Mr. Bosseepants!

Wally Bear- Wally is a 17hh fleabitten grey Oldenburg. We all call him Wally Bear around the barn!

Locomotion- Loco is a Hackney/Arab gelding. He teaches all the little kids how to ride, but he's SO lazy!

Fanciest Show Name:

Windsor- His name always reminds me of a castle (it's just so majestic!) Windsor is a TB/Clydesdale gelding.

Thanks!


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Thoroughbred Lover said:


> Oh, I'm SO happy that you posted this! Gosh, how I LOVE my lesson horses! I can't figure out how to post photos, so I'm gonna enter in the name classes. Is it okay that I have three horses in a name class? I hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my entries:

Cutest Pony: Annie










Cutest Horse: Zeus










Best Rolling: Derby










Best Horse Blooper: Manny










Best Horse Hogging The Camera: Judge










Grumpiest Horse: Shorty











Funniest Horse Messing Around:










Best Photo of Horse Hugging: Dreamer












Cutest Show Name: Aint That Rusty (fits his color)










Fancy Show Name: Gold Label (aka Zeus)










Most Fitting Name: Little Orphan Annie. Annie's name fits her because she was rescued from a slaughter house in Mexico at 4 months old! So her name fits because she was an orphan and she's little.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

*My Entries:*

Cutest Horse:










Funniest Blooper:










Hogging the Camera:










Cutest Hug/Kiss Picture:


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

best photo of me and my lesson horse(chief) fooling around... it was halloween and we dressed up as indians and took third place to a mermaid and a mouse








Horse blooper!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

only downside to the whole indian costume idea is that i was in minnesota, in october, in an unheated arena about 2 degrees, wearing a 2 peice costume. i almost died


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

skyhorse1999 said:


> best photo of me and my lesson horse(chief) fooling around... it was halloween and we dressed up as indians and took third place to a mermaid and a mouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see the first photo...:-|


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

here let me try again


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

I can see it now skyhorse


----------



## rmballou (Jun 30, 2012)

my 3 yr old saying good night like everyother night to our 24 yr old mini gelding 32 inches tall


----------



## rmballou (Jun 30, 2012)

my 7yr old showing his horse some stickers he got from school


----------



## rmballou (Jun 30, 2012)

my 2 yr old trying to give firefly a kiss


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Best hug photo!
Best rolling photo!


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

rmballou, which classes are you entering those photos in?


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Im not sure if this counts...but what if my horse WAS my lesson horse but then he was put up for adoption and we adopted him?? I'm going to post a picture but if it doesnt count that is totally fine and just PM me about it. Thanks!


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh and if he does qualify I am entering him in cutest name:
Outlaw James (Registered Name) Jesse (Barn Name)


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

What photo classes are you entering that photo in, emilyandjesse?


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

Funniest Photo of You and Your Favorite Lesson Horse Fooling Around 
-Best Photo of You Hugging/Kissing Your Favorite Lesson Horse!

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/lesson-horse-contest-127976/#ixzz1zmPB75k5G]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=336827773061211&set=a.108935385850452.14865.100002019749136&type=1&theater


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

-Fanciest Show Name

First Executive Lady

-Cutest Horse Name

Rutin' Tootin'


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm entering him in Cutest Name and Cutest Horse.
His registered name is Outlaw James and his barn name is Jesse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh man here we go!

*-Cutest pony (under 14.2 hh)*
Cheyenne. 14hh








*-Cutest horse (14.2 hh+)*
Maverick (15.1hh)









*-Dirtiest horse*
Cheyenne (She took a roll in the mud in the field. It's a bit hard to see in the pic unfortunately)









*-Best Rolling Photo*
Cheyenne (bum)









*-Most Funny Horse Blooper*
Maverick deciding to jump two feet higher than he was supposed to. Please don't judge my position...I know lol









*-Grumpiest Horse Expression*
Cheyenne. She's a grannie horse, and ALWAYS has a 'grannie horse' expression on her face as we call it lol









*-Most Funny Photo of a Horse Hogging a Camera*
Cheyenne 









*-Funniest Photo of You and Your Favorite Lesson Horse Fooling Around*
Cheyenne and I








* 
-Best Photo of You Hugging/Kissing Your Favorite Lesson Horse!*
ugh so many of Cheyenne and Maverick...Gotta pick Maverick I guess. It isn't really a hug but it's flirting anyway haha









*Other Classes
-Cutest Horse Name*
Cheyenne's show name that I made up for her. The Answer to Everything. she has a backwards question mark on her forehead and the opposite of a question is an answer so whenever we're in the show ring the announcer says "That was Jess with The Answer to Everything" and it's pretty funny.

*-Fanciest Show Name*
Hmm is 'The Answer to Everything' fancy? lol


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Any results yet? I'm eager and impatient lol.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry for the delay in results, I was away on vacation where I didn't have access to internet. The results will be announced within the next two days. Thank you for your patience and sorry again!


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Results posted tomorrow :-D


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Cutest Horse: Jack Of Spaids

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107441&stc=1&d=1342934431


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Cutest Pony: Red

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107443&stc=1&d=1342934944


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Funny









Best hugging photo


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

arabainlover and purplemonkeywrench,
I'm sorry but the contest is over and results are already coming in...


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

*Results Are In!*

The results are in!

Class #1: Cutest Pony
1st Place-Cheyennes mom/Cheyenne
2nd Place-Horses4Healing/Annie

Class #2: Cutest Horse
1st Place-Horses4Healing/Zeus
2nd Place-EmilyandJesse/Jesse
3rd Place-Tux/Unknown
4th Place-Cheyennes mom/Maverick

Class #3: Dirtiest Horse
1st Place-Cheyennes mom/Cheyenne

Class #3: Best Rolling Photo
1st Place-Horses4Healing/Derby
2nd Place-The Northwest Cowgirl/Unknown
3rd Place- Cheyennes mom/Cheyenne

Class #4: Funniest Horse Blooper
1st Place-Cheyennes mom/Maverick
2nd Place-Tux/Unknown
3rd Place-Horses4Healing/Manny

Class #5: Grumpiest Horse
1st Place-Horses4Healing/Shorty
2nd Place-Cheyennes mom/Cheyenne

Class #6: Funniest Horse Hogging the Camera
1st Place-Cheyennes mom/Cheyenne
2nd Place-Horses4Healing/Judge
3rd Place-Tux/Unknown

Class #7: Best Photo of You and a Lesson Horse Fooling Around
1st Place -Cheyennes mom/Cheyenne
2nd Place-Horses4Healing/Unknown

Class #8: Best Horse Hug/Bonding Photo
1st Place-The Northwest Cowgirl/Unknown
2nd Place-Cheyennes mom/Maverick
3rd Place-Tux/Tuxedo
4th Place-Horses4Healing/Dreamer

Class #9: Best Photo of a Small Child on a Horse
No Entries

Class #10: Cutest Horse Name
1st Place-Thoroughbred Lover/Mr. Bosseepants
2nd Place-Thoroughbred Lover/Wally Bear
3rd Place-Cheyennes mom/The Answer to Everything
4th Place-EmilyandJesse/Outlaw James
5th Place-Cinnamon/Rutin' Tootin'
6th Place-Horses4Healing/Aint That Rusty
7th Place-Thoroughbred Lover/Locomotion

Class #11: Fanciest Horse Name
1st Place-Cinnamon/First Executive Lady
2nd Place-Horses4Healing/Gold Label
3rd Place-Thoroughbred Lover/Windsor
4th Place-Cheyennes mom/First Executive Lady

Class #12: Most Fitting Horse Name
1st Place- Horses4Healing/Little Orphan Annie

:clap:Congratulations everyone! :clap:If you have any feedback please PM me.


----------

